# What can DTG actually do?



## MetroMan (Sep 7, 2014)

You see a lot of these chinese companies that make the printers that are ripped up and thrown together which a lot of people as well as myself do not trust.

However, these companies claim that their DTG printers can print onto a variety of things such as Wood, Metal, Glass Clothing etc.

Is that true for the non-chinese manufactured printers. 

I welcome all responses please and would really like to hear from actual manufacturers. People like ResoluteInk for example, especially as they are UK based.

Kind Regards
Thomas


----------



## Smalzstein (Jul 22, 2008)

With UV printer you can print on any hard surface. With Solvent printer you can print on coated surfaces. 

Both are different a bit then DTG. UV printer has UV lamp and uv reistand ink delivery system. Solvent printer has solvent resistent ink delivery system.


----------



## MetroMan (Sep 7, 2014)

How much are these printers? I see them for around the same price as DTGs. However if it does that range of printing then surely they should be a lot more expensive.

It feel very strange to me. I need to read more into UV i guess.


----------



## Smalzstein (Jul 22, 2008)

Uv printers are usually 20-30% more expensive then DTG. 

Solvent usually are similary priced.


----------



## MetroMan (Sep 7, 2014)

The reason I ask is because I work on a building site and my manager is interested in possibly investing some money with a few of his friends, altogether along the lines of about £10,000-£15,000.

I initially want to start out in t-shirts and canvas etc however they are geared toward stuff that they could use for the building sites.

They want to print on Foamex etc. 

They are very influential in the company and can realistically get business easily as they are working for the same business.

I am wondering whether I should go with that business and grow some cash to buy the DTG printer I want to be able to do the garments I initially planned to do.

Can I really turn down that amount of cash because it's not how I want to "start" out? I think I would be a little mad to say no atm.

What are your thoughts?


----------



## forgedthrufire (Oct 6, 2014)

What about sublimation for soft and hard goods?

Sublimation wouldn't work well for dark shirts but is very vibrant on the lighter colors and much less expensive than a DTG. Easier maintenance also. Check out Conde Systems: Sublimatable Products, Allover T-Shirt Printing, Heat Transfer Production Systems, Sublimation Inks, Heat Press Machines - Order Online! - Conde Systems, Inc. If you decide to call ask for Karen, she has been excellent to work with and explain everything the different systems can handle.

I love working with DTG because of its inherent simplicity when working with digital files but the maintenance overhead is what has slowed my purchase. I'm very particular on how my final product looks and feels and that usually means an expensive machine. 

Liking the UV systems too but wow those prices are wicked. Screens up now doing research. I'm in the same boat as you. We are looking to expand so we can continue to backfeed our ministry with outside profits.


* edit: Oh, I forgot, to do those other items you need to use a special sealant as well when doing them on DTG. A little something they usually forget to mention until you have a customer knocking on your door.


----------



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

You can do this with DTG

Metal Film over DTG - YouTube


I've read a few of your posts and quite frankly I think you need to get focused on what you really want to do! All the various print processes you've mentioned have a steep learning curve that can take a long time to master - there are likely many in your town who've already gained considerable skills in any aspect of printing and these will be your competition.

At the end of the day, any business is going to want good products at a good price and a quick search on Google could sink you.

Focus on what you really want to do, research, research & research some more before you part with your money. You're obviously very enthusiastic, perhaps a little to enthusiastic as you seem to change direction without any sound business plan.


----------



## cleggy (Apr 29, 2012)

There are DTG machines that can have the inks switched to enable them to print onto different substrates such as textiles or hard surfaces but this is a whole lot of messing. Also, DTG machines tend to have a small platen sizes that would only make them suitable for printing on items not much bigger that A3 size. 
We have a mimaki ujf 3042 which we use for promotional items (it cant do textiles) and a subli printer for white polyester fabrics, a Roland Versacamm for producing colour transfer prints and flex vinyls and signs and an Oki 711 white toner printer for printing detailed prints onto textiles that are too small to weed from vinyl. Believe me if the was one machine that could do it all I'd have got it, but the truth is different machines are suited to different requirements. 
However, in terms of versatility the Versacamm is a great machine and a great starting point.


----------



## utero (Jun 9, 2007)

As Cleggy says, if you want one machine to do all things then there isn't one. DTG is good for full colour garment printing onto cotton substrates without the set-up of screen printing. 

But if you were looking to produce signs then that's something different all together, will largely require something that prints using solvent inks for outside use.

Then building site clothing is mainly made from polyesters and nylons which are more geared towards vinyl transfers and embroidery. There are developments forthcoming in the DTG market which will give more option for what you can print to but it sounds to me like something where you may be better seeking out a printer you a print fufillment deal with and then see how things go which will give you a better idea of where you might want to invest your money should you buy machinery in the future.


----------



## MetroMan (Sep 7, 2014)

Stitch-up I am in everything I do a very enthusiastic person. I agree with you I am sometimes over enthusiastic. I have wanted to start this for the last 10 years. 

I am on many forums and therefore know the general forum community hate people trying to ask advice, questions etc without proper details, including situations.

I am pretty new to the t-shirt forum community. I am still trying to gather information on the best way for me given space, budget etc. 

I hope to learn more through my future questions and lots of everybodies threads and brilliant information.

kind regards
thomas


----------



## utero (Jun 9, 2007)

I've seen on another post that you have £2500 to spend. If you have no experience and no knowledge then £2500 isn't going to touch it I'm afraid when it comes to DTG. 

My advice would be to start with something like a vinyl cutter / heat press package and see how you go from there. You can get a decent set-up for around £2500, see how you get on and build from there.


----------



## MetroMan (Sep 7, 2014)

Yh i have just started to look at vinyl since Cleggy mentioned them. They seem a good way to go. 

I will need to more into it and sit down with my fiance (shes the more calm one of us about business). 

I love the rapid respomces that comes from this forum. It really is a great place.


Kind Regards
Thomad


----------



## NZACO (Jan 21, 2012)

MetroMan said:


> You see a lot of these chinese companies that make the printers that are ripped up and thrown together which a lot of people as well as myself do not trust.
> 
> However, these companies claim that their DTG printers can print onto a variety of things such as Wood, Metal, Glass Clothing etc.
> 
> ...


Personally because of your location I would be talking directly with Colin from Resolute.

I know their standard business is printing on cotton material but I am sure they also have a UV printer and and Vinyl cutter + low cost vinyls.


----------



## MetroMan (Sep 7, 2014)

Smalzstein said:


> With UV printer you can print on any hard surface. With Solvent printer you can print on coated surfaces.
> 
> Both are different a bit then DTG. UV printer has UV lamp and uv reistand ink delivery system. Solvent printer has solvent resistent ink delivery system.



Hey Smalzstein,

Is this along the lines of what you were speaking of?

Vinyl Printer | Vinyl Roll Inkjet Printers | Small-Format


----------



## Smalzstein (Jul 22, 2008)

MetroMan said:


> Hey Smalzstein,
> 
> Is this along the lines of what you were speaking of?
> 
> Vinyl Printer | Vinyl Roll Inkjet Printers | Small-Format


This is a roll printer it will not print on hard media. But it is a very interesting design I like couple of engeniring ideas put in to this printer.

Itłs main purpose is to print stickers and vinyl cut-out transfers, which both go to a cutting ploter afterwards.


----------



## Smalzstein (Jul 22, 2008)

NZACO said:


> Personally because of your location I would be talking directly with Colin from Resolute.
> 
> I know their standard business is printing on cotton material but I am sure they also have a UV printer and and Vinyl cutter + low cost vinyls.


I belive I've seen an UV printer at Resolute both at Fespa in Munich.


----------



## FIREBIRDjohn (Sep 11, 2014)

MetroMan said:


> You see a lot of these chinese companies that make the printers that are ripped up and thrown together which a lot of people as well as myself do not trust.
> 
> However, these companies claim that their DTG printers can print onto a variety of things such as Wood, Metal, Glass Clothing etc.
> 
> ...



I've seen some of our customers print on canvas and wood with our pretreatment and inks. If you have something that can bond with the material and that the ink can bond to then I believe it should work. I've not heard of metal or glass though, but am interested if anyone has luck with printing on those with a dtg printer.


----------



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

This is the NeoSol printing a canvas

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FR4p_0Bf-hk

I also have a video of the NeoFlex textile printing a canvas and NeoSol printing on metal as well as doing embroidery 

And of course the NeoSol UV Printer

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TUuStwQPWHI


----------



## NZACO (Jan 21, 2012)

FIREBIRDjohn said:


> I've seen some of our customers print on canvas and wood with our pretreatment and inks. If you have something that can bond with the material and that the ink can bond to then I believe it should work. I've not heard of metal or glass though, but am interested if anyone has luck with printing on those with a dtg printer.


Glass has been printed on for years with DTG, Check Anajet Sprint


----------

